# The one hour ride.



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Inspired by this thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/california-norcal/one-hour-ride-770874.html

You have one hour to ride... or 1.5. The baby fell asleep, your boss is off on an errand, etc. You have time to hit the trail or road :{. Where do you go? What do you like about this ride? You can drive there or ride there but you gotta hit it like a navy seal and be in and out. It'll probably be solo since there's no time to plan and call your slacker friends.

Post descriptions, pics, strava. This may not be the best trail in the world but sometimes the best ride is the one you're on.

fc


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

That's the perfect stretch of time for my fireroad workout loop.

I'd leave from home, do a bit pavement riding and arrive at a steep fireroad climb. Climb to the top, stop for a few mins (if I have time) to gaze out over the "big city" that is close to 2000' below, and then continue along the ridgeline a short ways until I hit the downhill section and then back to reality.

The ride would take me an average of one hour, 20 minutes and is 11 miles long with 7 miles of climbing, a half mile of level riding along the ridge, 3 miles of steeeeep downhill, and another half mile of level pavement riding to get back home.

I cherish getting away from the sights and sounds of civilization when I'm up on that hill, if only for a little while. All you can hear up there is nature...

Sorry, no photos of this ride except those in my head and I'm sure you all know what I mean by that . My loop is up La tuna Canyon (Hostetter), along Verdugo Motorway, and down Whiting Woods. Located in Los Angeles, CA.


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

There's a trail near the office that's ~6 miles long. Lots of rocky sections split up by long, flowy downhill sections. I can make it door to door in about an hour and a half, including shower. It's not the best trail I've ever ridden, but for how convenient it is, it's hard to beat. It's nice having the option so close by.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Brady's Run Park. Beaver Falls, PA. About 40 minutes northwest of Pittsburgh

3 mile ride to the park, a quick loop on one of many trails then back to the house. I do it a couple times a week before work. Usually around 1.5 hrs. Lots of climbing and sweet single track.

Time to ride!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I can't seem to see any of the photos... 

Post your city, state too for reference.


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

If I only have 90 minutes or less, I head out to South Mountain in Phoenix, AZ. I ride the canal from my house about three miles to the Beverly Canyon Trail Head. From there, I can sample several trails in the park, including this one, Pima Wash Trail.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

I live across street from the Middlesex fells outside of Boston. I have been riding pretty much every day this year, usually 30 to 60 minutes depending on how time I have between various errands.

Middlesex Fells Reservation, Medford, MA - Google Maps









Typical NE woods









We have a couple of hills with towers in the Fells, too.


----------



## Fly Rod (Mar 13, 2007)

My regular loop is just that. A 45 minute fire road climb of @ 1,800'. A 7 minute ripping decent on single track back to the truck. Perfect for feeding the jones and escaping the kids.:thumbsup:


----------



## MRisme (Mar 22, 2010)

Sounds like my typical get home from work and rush to beat the dark ride... (Only during the winter months)

Which consists of about 18-20 miles, ride from home, hit an 11 mile paved wilderness loop (Flatwoods) and ride back.

Tampa, FL


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

All my weekday rides are exactly as you describe.
Up by 5:30
On the bike by 5:45
Out the front door to 9 mile "Standard Loop". There's a few variations to this routine but essentially that's it.
Home by 7:30 for breakfast with the fam 
At work by 8:30.

Here's some pics: Location Ely, NV

Sometimes it looks like this




A couple weeks ago it looked like this


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

For 17 years I called this my lunch hour ride:






Then I moved, and now this is my one hour ride:


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

screampint said:


> For 17 years I called this my lunch hour ride:


Nothing speaks better than video!!

Unlike the rest of us, your lunch rides are destinations.

fc


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

More or less, this is it.






There are a number of variations I can do if I have more or less time. I can ride from the house and add 4mi of pavement, I can park at the Main St. trailhead and get 4 extra mi of dirt, or I can park at the official trail system trailhead and do more technical dirt loops. Usually I ride from the door.

I usually don't stop for pics because I'm trying to get more ride time.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

francois said:


> Unlike the rest of us, your lunch rides are destinations.


Yep, I'm spoiled.

Here's the short ride from the house:






The area is called the Lunch Loops specifically because if you work in downtown Grand Junction you can ride it on your lunch hour.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Great thread!
I live about 1.5 miles to my local trail. It's not the best, nor the worst but it's great to live close to trails down the street. Location *Schenectady, NY*
Sometimes I wish I lived out west but this will do. Maybe one day.

Here is a link to some pictures *not mine* 
2011 HRRT Christmas Madness Race Photo Gallery by j_harvey at pbase.com
2011 HRRT Giving Thanks Race Photo Gallery by j_harvey at pbase.com
HRRT Hot August Night Race Series Photo Gallery by j_harvey at pbase.com
Schenectady Central Park 3-Hour Race 7-3-11 Photo Gallery by j_harvey at pbase.com

and two videos not mine nor all of the trail but it's getting my trail out there and that's what counts.


----------



## BigTex91 (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm fortunate that I have some decent dirt two minutes out my front door. Probably 75 percent of my rides are from home, since I'd rather spend my time riding than driving.

If I need something really quick, a short out-n-back on what is basically a utility road. 
Geoladders -- Ladera powerpoles

A little more time, I make a loop like this:
Geoladders -- Ladera Powerpoles, Ridge, WW

And with just a bit more time, and I need more singletrack, out-n-back on Tijeras Creek. 
Geoladders -- Arroyo Trabuco - Tijeras Creek Out-N-Back


----------



## cigarlover (Oct 24, 2011)

LH Thomson- Macon GA


----------



## GPRider08 (Aug 22, 2008)

When I lived in Lawrence, KS, I had the river trail just a few miles from my work. It wasn't the craziest trail around, but it got the job done most of the time. About 8 miles +/- of flowy singletrack with few rocks and roots. I could get through it in about 45 minutes at a normal pace, or 40 if I pushed it a little and was having a good day, but some XC racers in the area could do it in sub 30. It was simple and versatile, allowing you to go at a leisurely pace or full blast. I only drove to the head because the bike ride from my office was about 15 minutes, and when I got off work at the end of the day, the roads were chalk full of drivers who really didn't have the patience for bikes.

Now, I don't have as much of a luxury. I live in the north part of KC, MO, but work 40 miles to the north. My only option is to take the slow way home and go to the Smithville Lake trail. Never been there, but I heard it's about like the Lawrence river trail. Just need to dig out the old bike from the in-law's shed and get it going. I have a feeling I'll be hitting up any other trail when I have excess time.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

If I really hustle, I can ride this from my house in 60-75 minutes. Doesn't look very Utah-like; this is actually the top of a very broad ridge, with nice singletrack up and down. Corner Canyon, Salt Lake City, Utah.









If I can get away from my office an hour early, I have time to do this ride in about an hour, and still make it home 'on time.' Pipeline, Mill Creek Canyon, Utah.









But in truth, if I just have an hour to ride, I'm more likely to put on the spandex and hit the road for a bit. Nice to be able to ride the entire hour!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Bought my house because of its proximity to trails, and work from home when I can so I can get out on a moment's notice. Not the most epic, but with a network of over 50 miles, it is easy to stitch together several options from 30 minutes to 5 hours right out my front door. I rarely ride anywhere else because I would rather spend my limited time riding instead of driving.

There are two 21+ mile loops with a mix of paved road connections and singletrack on which I have to push hard to complete in 90-100 minutes:





More technical singletrack with less or no pavement usually yields between 8 - 12 miles depending upon how many hikers and runners are encountered:
http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/23989922

And a couple of photos from the home trails:


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Bump


----------



## codyh12345 (Sep 15, 2011)

GPRider08 said:


> When I lived in Lawrence, KS, I had the river trail just a few miles from my work. It wasn't the craziest trail around, but it got the job done most of the time. About 8 miles +/- of flowy singletrack with few rocks and roots. I could get through it in about 45 minutes at a normal pace, or 40 if I pushed it a little and was having a good day, but some XC racers in the area could do it in sub 30. It was simple and versatile, allowing you to go at a leisurely pace or full blast. I only drove to the head because the bike ride from my office was about 15 minutes, and when I got off work at the end of the day, the roads were chalk full of drivers who really didn't have the patience for bikes.
> 
> Now, I don't have as much of a luxury. I live in the north part of KC, MO, but work 40 miles to the north. My only option is to take the slow way home and go to the Smithville Lake trail. Never been there, but I heard it's about like the Lawrence river trail. Just need to dig out the old bike from the in-law's shed and get it going. I have a feeling I'll be hitting up any other trail when I have excess time.


Come on down to shawnee mission park... or hit Landahl in Blue Springs. I hear Landahl is pretty good. From what I have heard about Smithville its all right... pretty quiet though.

How are the trails out in Lawrence??? I live in Olathe so its really not much of a drive over there if I wanted to. Are they worth a 20 minute drive?


----------



## TrailMasonJones (Apr 24, 2011)

My Trail takes about 1.5hr door to door now but hope to move closer if the wife ever finds work. Ride is a mix of flowy with some hard climbs and fun tecnical sections. depending on the loops i chose to mix together i usaly get from 6 miles to 12 but the 12 would be well over an hour for me. Trail is WyCo lake Kansas Pic is last year before i striped repainted and rebuilt the Sette now its a sharp yellow and black


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

golden gate park, san francisco. plenty of legal riding here...three minutes from my door...


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Then I moved, and now this is my one hour ride:





[/QUOTE]

Cat Empire - purr


----------



## Once_Upon_A_Time (Aug 13, 2004)

ambassadorhawg said:


> That's the perfect stretch of time for my fireroad workout loop.
> 
> I'd leave from home, do a bit pavement riding and arrive at a steep fireroad climb. Climb to the top, stop for a few mins (if I have time) to gaze out over the "big city" that is close to 2000' below, and then continue along the ridgeline a short ways until I hit the downhill section and then back to reality.
> 
> ...


La Tuna is steep??? I thought it was a beginner trail..lol.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

Walnut Creek in Austin. Its super close, and the faster you ride it, railing the turns and pushing up climbs, the more fun it is. not very technical, but you can get a good workout and hit a lot of fun sections in an hour


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

NMPhi767 said:


> I ride the canal from my house about three miles to the Beverly Canyon Trail Head.


Three miles by canal trail to SoMo?? Lucky! Soooo much good riding in that "little" inter-city park.

Sorry I missed you when I was down last week Josh. Had I known it would've been just me and you on Goat Camp, I coulda had you home by noon.


----------



## MK_ (Nov 15, 2004)

KRob said:


> ...


You make that 5Spot look very all mountain. 

_MK


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

MK_ said:


> You make that 5Spot look very all mountain.
> 
> _MK


Ha ha. My buddy's bike has been broken so I loaned him the knolly that day.... but we were definitely doing som knolly-worthy stuff... hence the full face and armor. One of the cool things about loaning your other bike out for a ride is that it's the only way to have both your bikes available to you on the same ride. Want the smaller bike for the ride up? No problem. Need a bigger bike to try a particular stunt or section? "Here, trade me. I want to try something." :thumbsup:

Did you notice how it's sporting the same fork the knolly was sporting in the bottom pic?
160 coil just seems so inadequate for the knolly now.... _and_ I can't imagine running anything less than 160 on the 5 Spot now that I'm spoiled by the 55RC3.


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

For me it's .....BBT! Trails are closer than 3 miles of sidewalk riding from my garage door. Multiple loops that can now be done in a 60-90 min ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice photos. My quick ride is up Maxwell to Rotary Park and a fast down hill home. I had been driving to the Horsetooth area for years. When I bought my current house the best part about it for me was the ability to take in a good ride just outside my front door. We have it good!


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice photos. My quick ride is up Maxwell to Rotary Park and a fast down hill home. I had been driving to the Horsetooth area for years. When I bought my current house the best part about it for me was the ability to take in a good ride just outside my front door. We have it good!


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

I seem to be having issues today, sorry. I meant to post a reply reference sgltrak's post. 
The thing I love about the quick ride is I seem to ride better and stronger knowing that I have little time to take in as much trail as possible.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

bmf032 said:


> Nice photos. ... We have it good!


Thanks. We do have it good!


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

My 1 hour ride is 1.5 miles from home with 11 miles of fast singletrack thru rolling fields, forests, and a few sweet sections of pine.*








Right outside Metro DC may not be destination biking, yet when short on time, or all else is unrideable mud, this nearby trail keep me rolling year round. 
*Makes me miss VT, the silky flow of Old Webbs, and that silence from riding on needles.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

For a one hour ride, I patch together a loop around and betwen the nearest suburbs, or in the buffer zone along the main bypass road. 
This spot is between a residential area and a very wet piece of wetland (now covered with at least half a meter of snow):


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

This exactly describes my lunch time ride which I do 2-4 times a week. I race down to our company gym, change clothes, and trot out to the bike cage. Do a quick pre-flight check on the bike and head to a trail about 5 minutes away. Ride that trail like a bat out of hell for 45-50 minutes. Get back to work, lock everything up, shower, change back to work attire, get back to my desk. Eat lunch while working...

It's not ideal. But, I don't have much (if any) ride time on the weekends or evenings. If I want to get in some riding time, this is how I do it...


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Daily I walk out the back of my office on a military installation and enjoy 12-20 miles of undisturbed riding (ie. no vehicles). Variety of single track, pasture, jeep trails, and occasional tank trail. Lots of mud and fun.


----------



## KS-Rich (Mar 2, 2012)

TrailMasonJones said:


> My Trail takes about 1.5hr door to door now but hope to move closer if the wife ever finds work. Ride is a mix of flowy with some hard climbs and fun tecnical sections. depending on the loops i chose to mix together i usaly get from 6 miles to 12 but the 12 would be well over an hour for me. Trail is WyCo lake Kansas Pic is last year before i striped repainted and rebuilt the Sette now its a sharp yellow and black


I just realized that this trail is only about 20 min from my house. I'm pumped to check it out. It'll make a nice change from riding Swope and SMP (my favorite one hour ride) all of the time.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

My one hour ride is a lot like evasive's. 6.3 miles, 1440 vertical feet, some single track. Some pics of it, today.



















One sole hiker to share the whole hour with today. No bobcats, which surprises me.










You can see I-5 and Valencia, CA in the distance.


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

My nick, Cerro Gordo. Two laps, one hour. Not my video, but it is the only decent one of the trail.

The Cerro Gordo Proyect on Vimeo










Me enjoying the trail.

It is mostly on sand, near the ocean. Tropical paradise.


----------



## Jehosephat (Nov 29, 2011)

Fayetteville, Wv

Out my front door and I'm on trails in the New River Gorge in less than 5 mins via the city park. There's a loop that consists of the Park Trail, Fayetteville Trail, Long Point Trail and Timber Ridge Trail (which hooks back up with the Fayetteville Trail. There are 4 nice climbs, plenty of rocks and roots and even a little ridge riding for good measure. A little under 6 miles, out the door and back in just about an hour. Just did a night ride on it tonight. Good stuff.


----------



## brohar03 (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm lucky enough that I can ride from my house and hit some decent single track in about 1.5 hours. I head up Dimple hill via gravel single track and fire roads. Depending on the season I head down gnarly unmarked trails or when its wet I be kind, tread lightly and head back down the way I came.


----------



## FirefighterMTN (Feb 6, 2012)

This is all I can get for now. Working too much and one kiddo and one on the way.
So when I get that quick ride in, it's a short trek north to the land of the mega rich!
The city is Mission Hills and hills they have....along with ginormous mansions! It's about as technical as riding my road bike in the basement, but the hills can be killer!
Oh how I long for a free weekend to hit the river trails in Lawrence once again!!


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

*Cerro San Luis Obispo*

My ride after work today. One hour from house to top and back. Up the road (visible in picture...which isn't my picture) and down the Rock Garden (video isn't my video...I'm much slower)








[/URL][/IMG]

Here's video:

Rock Garden. Madonna Mountain. San Luis Obispo. SLO - YouTube


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Once_Upon_A_Time said:


> La Tuna is steep??? I thought it was a beginner trail..lol.


I'm a middle aged, beaten, battered, small business owner running it single handedly (and it's thriving!) AND I work in property management AND I'm raising a 4th grader (no easy task!) AND I have runner's knees and now I'm really a mess after a near fatal bike accident late last year. Don't have time to become "Ricky Racer". So, La Tuna is steep enough to get a good workout and it's all I had the time to do a few times a week for exercise. No gym, no other workout routine. Too f_uckin BUSY, man! So, no I do not want to race you up the hill, speedy! rft:


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

RandyBoy said:


> My one hour ride is a lot like evasive's. 6.3 miles, 1440 vertical feet, some single track. Some pics of it, today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the one off the "Old Road" at the bottom of the hill as you get into Santa Clarita?


----------



## bigsteve (May 18, 2005)

The one hour ride? For me, in N.W. Calgary, it's Bowmont Park and Twelve Mile Coulee.
Riding right from my back door, I'm on dirt singletrack within a couple of minutes- in fact, we bought our house with that in mind. 
So let's go for a tour through the four seasons of my quick escape from metropolis, without ever leaving the city-
The trails roll along the escarpment above the river-








wind in and out of aspen forests-








splash through streams-








and traverse flower laden grasslands.








There's even a bit of more urban riding to connect the two parks-








It's been a great winter for night rides in Twelve Mile-








In another month though, I'll be looking for the first of the prairie crocus to appear on the south facing hillsides as the cycle of seasons continues-








Evening rides in daylight on the "Sideshow Bob" section will become the norm-








And green will replace the browns and whites of winter-








With easy access to a wealth of trails in the mountains west of Calgary, I might see less of these trails in the long days of summer. 
On a hot evening though, a short ride in a shady ravine will be just what I need-








But all too soon the fall colors will appear as the seasons swing-








As winter arrives yet again, skiing will take over, but my weekly "one hour ride" will continue as weather permits-








In case you were wondering, that's me in the photos- these are all self-timer shots.


----------



## tex540 (Jul 12, 2009)

sooner518 said:


> Walnut Creek in Austin. Its super close, and the faster you ride it, railing the turns and pushing up climbs, the more fun it is. not very technical, but you can get a good workout and hit a lot of fun sections in an hour


This is my regular ride too. I can leave from the house, string together about 10 miles of flowing singletrack and be home in about an hour. This is my regular weekday after work ride. Did it on Wed with my son and tried to hit all of the main trails and actually got 12.5 miles door to door. Not bad for a neighborhood park. :thumbsup:


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

ambassadorhawg said:


> I'm a middle aged, beaten, battered, small business owner running it single handedly (and it's thriving!) AND I work in property management AND I'm raising a 4th grader (no easy task!) AND I have runner's knees and now I'm really a mess after a near fatal bike accident late last year. Don't have time to become "Ricky Racer". So, La Tuna is steep enough to get a good workout and it's all I had the time to do a few times a week for exercise. No gym, no other workout routine. Too f_uckin BUSY, man! So, no I do not want to race you up the hill, speedy! rft:


These young whippersnappers... so fast, they must ride all by themselves, most of the time. Leisurely pace is nice as you reach old fart status and have some discretionary income to buy the bike you want, instead of when we were young and had to buy the bike we could afford.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Actual trail time is about 52 minutes. Takes me 5-10 minutes to/from the trailhead depending on traffic.









This is a couple of screen captures from the MiCoach app stitched together.


----------



## Once_Upon_A_Time (Aug 13, 2004)

Structure said:


> My ride after work today. One hour from house to top and back. Up the road (visible in picture...which isn't my picture) and down the Rock Garden (video isn't my video...I'm much slower)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

rode with the hotties from cal poly wheelmen here a lot!


----------



## Once_Upon_A_Time (Aug 13, 2004)

ambassadorhawg said:


> I'm a middle aged, beaten, battered, small business owner running it single handedly (and it's thriving!) AND I work in property management AND I'm raising a 4th grader (no easy task!) AND I have runner's knees and now I'm really a mess after a near fatal bike accident late last year. Don't have time to become "Ricky Racer". So, La Tuna is steep enough to get a good workout and it's all I had the time to do a few times a week for exercise. No gym, no other workout routine. Too f_uckin BUSY, man! So, no I do not want to race you up the hill, speedy! rft:


Take it easy, no disrespect meant!


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Let us see more one hour trail rides from other members.


----------



## scotteramey (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm out the door, bike on the rack, and in 15 minutes at the Beverly Blvd. trailhead of Turnbull Cyn in Whittier CA. It's a nice climb (some people say PITA but that depends), continuous more or less 2 miles, to the "water tank" on a fire road gaining about 1,800 ft., then three quick short decents back to the fireroad, some speedy relatively flat sections to another water tank about 1.5 miles away, then down a great single track that eventually leads back to the street. From there it's about 1 mi uphill on the street to the car with the whole ride about 7 miles. If I don't visit too much along the way I'm 2 hours door to door. And that's what I look forward to in the middle of the week


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

I have a trail network 2.5 miles from home, and on the way home from work.

The after work "hour" ride






the from home "hour" ride


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Not too far from my house. 10.5 miles. Takes a little longer than an hour.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

The closest trail to my workplace is 25 miles away and only get 30 min for lunch....so sadly my lunch ride is my chair.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

At work, I can access Ute Valley Park (Colorado Springs, CO) directly from our campus. Lots of good stuff to explore there. Having lived/worked in the area for 16 years, I can't begin to estimate the number of times I've hopped out there for a one hour ride.


Ute Valley drop by bbaker22, on Flickr






Also, I live right next to the Monument Preserve (Monument, CO). It takes me less than one minute from my driveway to singletrack. Loads and loads of riding. Here is a nice one hour loop I hit last week...


Tour de Preserve stats by bbaker22, on Flickr


Tour de Preserve by bbaker22, on Flickr


Spearfish - Maiden Voyage by bbaker22, on Flickr


Good times! by bbaker22, on Flickr


The Preserve by bbaker22, on Flickr


Inbred Preserve Snow by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## t135 (Jul 11, 2011)

jeffw-13 said:


> Brady's Run Park. Beaver Falls, PA. About 40 minutes northwest of Pittsburgh
> 
> 3 mile ride to the park, a quick loop on one of many trails then back to the house. I do it a couple times a week before work. Usually around 1.5 hrs. Lots of climbing and sweet single track.
> 
> Time to ride!


My family is from beaver falls, pa. Some still live there.


----------



## Fischman (Jul 17, 2004)

Yeah, the Springs is great for 1-hr options. 

From my house--up through Bear Creek Regional Park to Gold Camp road to the Chutes to Stratton and back home. 

If I really push it, I can knock out Section 16 in 90 min.

When I drop my son off at football practice behind the high school, its over to Stratton up the Chutes, Gold Camp Road to Spring Creek to Columbine and back through Stratton to the school.

Of course there's always the Buckhorn/Captain Jack's route as well.

From work in downtown Colorado Springs, on a 1 1/2 hr lunch, I can get to Ute Valley Park, Palmer Park, Cheyenne Mtn State Park or Red Rock Canyon opens space, ride and return.


----------



## tracke30m3 (May 26, 2011)

I envy you guys, for me the nearest trail is 25km away and takes anywhere from 40 to 90 minutes to get to by car depending on whether the traffic is horrible or extra extra horrible.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

This is one of the few trails I ride during my lunch break.

Geoladders -- GPS-Racer


----------



## divideoverflow (Apr 25, 2012)

My humble one hour ride... We have a park about 5 minutes from us that has hiking/biking trails around it. Part of it is wiiide and open, and you can get some great speed... but it also has some long inclines that really get my legs burning. The back half of the loop is tighter and has some nice small hills to get up and over. It is about 2 miles to do the loop once.

My wife and I have been hitting this place up for the past few weeks (ever since we got our bikes), because it is easy and we are working our cardio up to the hard stuff. We did a tougher trail today, and it was pretty challenging for us... we stopped back at our go-to spot on the way home to get some cardio in (since the harder trail made us get off and walk more).

We try to go around twice when that is the only spot we go, and then back home again within the hour.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

Lots of one hour type rides in the St.Louis area and several within minutes of where I work so I can't complain. One thats a little further but actually on my way home anyway is Indian Camp Creek. Its a fast single track with nice roller coaster sections, lots of woods sections and some rocky ridge sections. Not too wild, but perfect for those solo rides where you just need to burn-off the stress of the day and want a great work-out. Various connector trails let you add mileage and time as your schedule permits.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Here's today's 1hour and 19 minutes from my door. The GPS in my phone isn't all that accurate and I wouldn't pay much attention to the altitude information.






The route contains some road and street too. Some other route options have much less but I didn't feel up to doing them today.

There's some not too great photos there, if you go and see the "full workout data"


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Here is a strava log of my daily ride around Middlesex Fells just outside of Boston and at the doorstep of my home, plus a few pictures from the trails.


































I wish I could ride now but it is raining again. :madman:


----------



## velophoric (May 1, 2012)

There's a short trail network about 1.5 miles from my house. When the Mrs. isn't waiting with dinner on the stove, I run into the house, swap out clothes, and pedal up there. On my Vaya, I can handle most of the trails, with a little hike-a-bike connector stuff. Flowy, vertical, flat, rooty, smooth -- a little of everything. Home in little over an hour. Yum.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Photo is of my 11 year old son at the trail by our house

Video is the trail near my work


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)

Shawnee Mission Park. 2 miles by paved path from my driveway to the trailhead. Ride there, ~8 miles for a single lap around the outside of it all, and back home in 1:15 or so. Makes it hard to justify driving to any of the other trails around Kansas City.


----------



## codyh12345 (Sep 15, 2011)

Central Scrutinizer said:


> Shawnee Mission Park. 2 miles by paved path from my driveway to the trailhead. Ride there, ~8 miles for a single lap around the outside of it all, and back home in 1:15 or so. Makes it hard to justify driving to any of the other trails around Kansas City.


Such a good trail system eh! My favorite in KC... not to mention the closest to me also, though still about 10 miles or so away.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

From my door.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

This was the top of a 55min round trip from home. I could have gone higher, but that adds about 30 mins. The ride is up a steep, 4WD track and down an overgrown farm track.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Beautiful looking place. Before looking at your profile, I thought it might be NZ. I spent 6 weeks traveling around NZ a number of years ago. What an incredible place!


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

Very jealous of some of the quickie options you guys have. Decent single track is about an hour from my door with drive time and prep at the trailhead.

In two hours including the drive I can get 1.5 hours of saddle time, ~25 miles of bridge laps, and ~1250 ft of climbing. Not bad for flat NE Florida. I hit this training ride twice a week. It's a Sufferfest.

Acosta Bridge


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Beautiful pic! Bridge laps? ugh...


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Possum Jones said:


> In two hours including the drive I can get 1.5 hours of saddle time, ~25 miles of bridge laps, and ~1250 ft of climbing. Not bad for flat NE Florida. I hit this training ride twice a week. It's a Sufferfest.


I admire your determination and persistence! :thumbsup: Great picture btw.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Another version of the one hour from my door ride today. Got a couple of snapshots that don't look totally awful to me...


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh man! This thread is killing me. I just got back from lunch and now I can’t stop thinking about all the riding I could have done…

I have no pics with me, but I do live and work very close to a system of trails that run along the Rio Grande here in Albuquerque. From work, it only takes about 5-7 minutes to hit the dirt. 10-12 from the house. I have a 2 hour dash I do which covers about 20 miles, but that can be easily shorted since its an out and back. 

My problem is its already too hot here to ride during lunch (and I get an hour, so I do have enough time) not because of the temp, but the sweat! And the Smell! For those that lunch-ride and have an office job, what do you do to get “office-ready” again? For my commute, I wear a different shirt and then change when I get here and cool down. But an hour of riding is a different animal. Sweat-wise. And we have no shower.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

wahday said:


> For those that lunch-ride and have an office job, what do you do to get "office-ready" again?


I'm really lucky that we have an on-site fitness center with showers. I pay for a membership just so I can clean up after my lunch hour ride (or run). I honestly haven't used any of the equipment in there for the last two years now.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

wahday said:


> My problem is its already too hot here to ride during lunch (and I get an hour, so I do have enough time) not because of the temp, but the sweat! And the Smell! For those that lunch-ride and have an office job, what do you do to get "office-ready" again?


I take a shower at the gym in my office building. Thanks HP!


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Philadelphia's Belmont trails are a 3 mi from my back door. I have been riding there for many years and they are still challenging. If I have 1.5 hrs, I can do a door-to-trail-to-door ride that leaves me sweaty, lacerated by vegetation, and tuckered. If I have 4 hours, I link the trail with the mighty Wissahickon and make it a mini-epic. I don't have the pics to bring this malicious log-over, momentum stabbing, claustrophobic mirkwood trail system to life for you, but here is a sample.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

Im slow, and the fast guys do a TT here in under 40 minutes. The race course is abbreviated, under 8 1/2 miles, but I go out and do all of it, connector trails and all. Takes me well over an hour usually, but I work less than 5 minutes from the trailhead (at the other end of the lake in the bottom right), so I hit it before work. Most everyone in northern ohio has ridden it; some think its one of the better trail networks in the state. as many times as I have crashed here, i think it can be the path to hell sometimes  most of my pics in the passion pic thread come from here because its simply the easiest and quickest trail fix I have.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

I can drive here in five minutes, or pedal 
here in twenty. Depends on how much time is free. It's the go-to place for when time is short, though.










Some fast and smooth, some chunky stuff as well.


















Can't get to every place in here in that time, but can certainly hit the highlights, and some of my favorite bits. It's easy enough to add on extra though, if time permits.



















Some steep and ugly climbing in a few spots, which are more fun the other direction.




























Lots of good stuff. Can be extended to a 3-5 hour ride quite easily.


----------

